# Part time work



## Scooter848001 (Apr 7, 2016)

I' d love to all with anyone out there who is a freelance writer.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2016)

Say *WHAT ??*


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm a freelancer, Scooter. What's up?


----------



## Scooter848001 (Apr 8, 2016)

*To Falcon*



Falcon said:


> Say *WHAT ??*



    Guess my fingers were glued together on my post. I wanted to know if there wer any freelance writers in this group. Funny, coming from me, right.


----------



## Scooter848001 (Apr 9, 2016)

What is your specific specialty and what are the requirements before taking this beyond a wish? I guess what I am asking is how does one know he/she has a talent for writing in the first place. Take care and hope to hear you. Thanks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2016)

Scooter848001 said:


> What is your specific specialty and what are the requirements before taking this beyond a wish? I guess what I am asking is how does one know he/she has a talent for writing in the first place. Take care and hope to hear you. Thanks.




Well, everyone's path is different, but this was mine ...

Even as a kid I enjoyed writing. I was always scribbling something, usually something sci-fi. Did a lot of writing through school and college and got generally good feedback, so that was encouraging. 

Since I was/am a martial artist I began writing some small articles and submitting them to industry magazines. Lots of rejections, but I learned from each one. Finally got published in one, then used that as proof when I applied to the others. 

When the Internet came around that opened up a whole new world. I was a paid writer for a martial arts forum, then I joined a service that sold forum and blog posts. More magazine articles, online and off, then I was contacted by a publisher to write a book about T'ai-Chi for Seniors. That went off great, and gave me the courage to start self-publishing. At this point I have 4 books, with another one in the process.

I think that you just need that one compliment - that's what sets the fire.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah all it takes is a few heart felt compliments and your stories will write themselves. It's just being diligent with submission guidelines and growing a hard shell. You will get rejections but all it takes is one YES to get the ball rolling. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Scooter848001 (Apr 10, 2016)

I read your book Tai Chi for Seniors" and it is packed with info I am using in my attempts to cheat Father Time. Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------

